# Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

Ich finde es spannend, wie hier in vielen Gesprächsfäden scharf gegen v.a. Verbände, Naturschützer etc. geschossen wird. In diesem Zusammenhang taucht immer wieder auf, die o.g. würden nicht DIE Anglerinteressen vertreten. 

Stellt sich mir die Frage, was denn DIE Anglerinteressen für euch sind? 
Weniger Verbote und Regularien? Keine Mindestmaße? Keine Fangbegrenzungen? Randvoll besetze Gewässer? 

Ich bin gespannt...

Double2004


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Ganz einfach: möglichst wenig Einschränkungen, und wenn, dann im Sinne des Fischestandes und des Umgebungzustandes begründet. Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, ggf Schonplätze  o.Ä. sind je nach Gewässer begründbar, daher im Grundsatz irgendwie akzeptabel, und sie passen auf das übliche, postkartenähnliche Format einer Angelerlaubnis in lesbarer Größe. 
Nachhaltiges Verhalten am Gewässer auch (Gelegebetretung, Müllermeidung, etc.) Damit könnte es sich haben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

nochn bisschen Lesestoff dazu:
Kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302387

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Stimmungsbilder der im AB angemeldeten User
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


----------



## UMueller (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Was sind die Anglerinteressen ? Nun ich denke die sind unterschiedlich. Allen gemeinsam ist es aber wichtig angeln zu dürfen und auch mal Fische fangen. Für mich sind das desweiteren saubere intakte Gewässer. Die Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer für Wanderfische wiederherstellen bzw. begradigten Flüssen und Bächen wieder mehr Raum geben zwecks naturnaher Gestaltung. 
Wichtig hierbei. Keine Angelverbote !!! Deswegen ist es wichtig das die Angler sich hier nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, denn auch andere haben mittlerweile entdeckt wie wertvoll die kleinen Fließgewässer zwecks Artenschutz sind. Dumm ist es wenn Angler dann außen vor stehen, die aber die eigentlichen Vorreiter sind. Beispiel hierzu 
(Wiederansiedlung der Meerforelle).
Im Interesse der Angelei sollte es auch sein keinen Müll am Angelplatz zu hinterlassen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

ich möchte einfach am wasser sitzen und ohne latent schlechtes gewissen entscheiden, ob ich einen nicht geschonten, maßigen fisch mitnehmen, oder zurücksetzen möchte.


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Zusätzlich zu den Vorrednern hätte ich gerne die Abschaffung von Nachtangelverboten, Schluss mit Betretungsverboten für Angler (vor allem wenn jeder andere in diese Gebiete darf), Eigenverantwortung beim Angeln (ich möchte entscheiden ob ich einen Fisch entnehme oder nicht). Aber allem Voran möchte ich einen Verband der unsere Belange vertritt und nicht selbst Angler vorverurteilt, oder ohne Kampf Verbote akzeptiert.

Ich hätte gerne einen Verband der gute Lobbyarbeit betreibt und den selbsternannten Schützern Wind aus den Segeln nimmt.
Es gibt im europäischen Raum genügend Länder bei denen man sich da eine Scheibe abschneiden kann.

Verbände die nicht um Ihren eigenen Machterhalt kämpfen, sondern ein mächtiges Organ FÜR Angler sind.

Verbände sind nicht dazu da, die Angler weiter zu regulieren, sondern um gegen Überregulierungen vorzugehen.
Im Grunde sind ja wir Angler die Arbeitgeber dieser Funktionäre.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



> ich möchte einfach am wasser sitzen und ohne latent schlechtes  gewissen entscheiden, ob ich einen nicht geschonten, maßigen fisch  mitnehmen, oder zurücksetzen möchte.


Dito. Zudem will ich endlich nachts vollumfänglich angeln dürfen. Und weder dumm zugelabert noch weggenachhaltet noch ausgesperrt werden.

Ich gebe mir Mühe, mich am Wasser nicht wie ein Vollassi zu benehmen und die Natur ausreichend zu achten (was für mich bereits jeweils mit sinnvoller Systemabstimmung zwecks weitestgehender Verangel- bzw. Abriss-Vermeidung anfängt).

Insofern habe ich genau null Bock, mich von irgend jemandem stressen zu lassen. Weder von Anglern noch von Nichtanglern.

Zudem hätte ich gerne verlässliche rechtliche Rückendeckung gegen Pöter & Co.

Plus professionelle und sachliche Kontrolleure statt ehefraugefrusteter Amateur-Sonnengötter.

Außerdem wäre es sehr begrüßenswert, wenn endlich mal die internen Grabenkämpfe innerhalb der Anglerschaft aufhören würden (was aber wohl niemals eintreten wird - egozentrische Missgunst, krankes Leistungsdenken, Profilierungssucht, Besserwisser-, Stiefellecker- und Stockimarschlertum sind in D einfach viel zu weit verbreitet).


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Was sind die Anglerinteressen ? Nun ich denke die sind unterschiedlich. Allen gemeinsam ist es aber wichtig angeln zu dürfen und auch mal Fische fangen. Für mich sind das desweiteren saubere intakte Gewässer. Die Durchgängigkeit der Fließgewässer für Wanderfische wiederherstellen bzw. begradigten Flüssen und Bächen wieder mehr Raum geben zwecks naturnaher Gestaltung.
> Wichtig hierbei. Keine Angelverbote !!! Deswegen ist es wichtig das die Angler sich hier nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, denn auch andere haben mittlerweile entdeckt wie wertvoll die kleinen Fließgewässer zwecks Artenschutz sind. Dumm ist es wenn Angler dann außen vor stehen, die aber die eigentlichen Vorreiter sind. Beispiel hierzu
> (Wiederansiedlung der Meerforelle).
> Im Interesse der Angelei sollte es auch sein keinen Müll am Angelplatz zu hinterlassen.



Das sehe ich im Großen und Ganzen sehr ähnlich. Aber es zeigt eben für mich auch, dass es seeehr schwierig ist, wirklich einen Grundkonsens zu finden, dem nahezu alle Angler zustimmen. 

Einigt man sich auf den gemeinsamen Nenner "auch mal Fische fangen", führt das ja bereits wieder zu völlig gegensätzlichen Philosophie. Die eine Fraktion möchte einfach nur viel Fisch (v.a. durch Besatz maßiger Fische) in den Gewässern haben, während die andere Fraktion Wert darauf legt, dass sich die Bestände durch eigene Reproduktion so gut es geht nachhaltig entwickeln und mehr in Begebenheiten als in Besatz investiert wird. Das führt wiederum auch dazu, dass sich die Anglerinteressenverbände häufig für einen Weg entscheiden müssen und damit einer anderen großen Gruppe vors Knie treten.

Deine Meinung bzgl. der Durchlässigkeit der Fließgewässer teile ich komplett! Wobei ich in einer Kooperation mit "anderen" Gruppierungen eher Chancen als Risiken sehe. Somit würde ich dies nicht als "Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen" bezeichnen.

Meiner Meinung nach gehören das Müllproblem und Angelverbote oftmals zusammen. Das "Müll mitnehmen" sollte als Grundkonsens von der großen Mehrheit akzeptiert werden. Verstöße dagegen haben leider oftmals zu Verboten und Restriktionen an diversen Gewässern geführt. 

Ebenso akzeptiere ich als Angler gerne Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, die sinnvoll im Sinne der nachhaltigen Bestandsentwicklung sind. Für generelle, flächendeckende Nachtangelverbote hingegen fehlt auch mir das Verständnis. 

Double2004


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Ich glaube die Wenigsten haben ein Problem mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen.

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man aber die Mindestmaße durch Entnahmefenster ersetzen. Wäre ein weiterer Schritt, die natürliche Reproduktion zu fördern.

Bei Müll am Gewässer bekomme ich auch einen Kropf, das wird man aber nicht los, wenn man das Angeln verbietet. 
Meist nehmen Angler ja auch den Müll anderer Leute mit. 

Anglerinteressen gehen weiter als nur "mal einen Fisch fangen" und Schonmaße.


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Wenigsten haben ein Problem mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach könnte man aber die Mindestmaße durch Entnahmefenster ersetzen. Wäre ein weiterer Schritt, die natürliche Reproduktion zu fördern.
> 
> ...



Entnahmefenster würde ich auch gut akzeptieren können, aber vermutlich keine Maßnahme, die eine große Mehrheit unter den Anglern finden würde.

Gewässer gehören nicht den Anglern alleine und wenn sich einige "Angler" dort unter aller Sau verhalten (Müllberge etc.), dann kann ich Verbote sehr gut nachvollziehen (Bsp. diverse Seebrücken, auf denen das Angeln inzwischen verboten ist).

Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

|kopfkratMüll in Parks und anderen öffentlichen Gebieten führt auch nicht zum Ausschluss der Bürger..
Warum sollte nun Müll an Gewässern zum Auschluss von Anglern führen oder zu Einschränkungen? Müllberge?? lol Müllberge? Geht es auch ohne Polemik? 
Wobei ja nicht mal 100% Anglermüll davon ist.

Das ist doch alles Humbug Herr Double.

Reines idiologisches Denken um Angler von den Gewässern weg zu bekommen.

Wie oft sehe ich Zigarettenkippen an der Kreuzung. Und? Welche Verbote gibt es? Autos an Kreuzung Verbot? 
Rauchen verboten in der Öffentlichkeit?

Für eine vergessene Madendosen wird ein Aufschiss gemacht.
Das aber Hundebesitzer die Uferzonen von ihren Kötern voll ********n lassen ...wobei diese in manchen Gemeinden zur Beseitigung verpflichtet sind...Verbote? Einschränkungen?

Das ist das Problem!
Ihr Fuzzis geilt euch an Madendosen auf, seht aber nicht das Angler ständig die Uferzonen vom Müll welche Angler nicht hinterlassen haben wie ..alte Fahrräder, Autoreifen, Stühle, Sofas etc. reinigen. Aber für drei Madendosen machen einige von euch nen Affenzirkus ..und akzeptiert weitere Einschränkungen für Angler wegen Vermüllung.

Lächerlich Kollege!

Und der Spruch "Gewässer gehören uns nicht alleine". Joa stimmt,  werden auch nicht von Anglern beansprucht.
 Aber kein Nabu, Peta, Yacht etc. Fuzzi ..beteiligt sich an einer Uferreinigung.
Kein Partycamper, kein Badegast etc. 
Das sind Angler und Kanufahrer welche die Uferzonen oftmals reinigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Gewässer gehören nicht den Anglern alleine


Wenn andere auch zahlen für Nutzung der Gewässer wie Angler (Tages/Monats)Jahreskarten), können die auch mitreden wollen.

Vorher nicht...


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn andere auch zahlen für Nutzung der Gewässer wie Angler (Tages/Monats)Jahreskarten), können die auch mitreden wollen.
> 
> Vorher nicht...



Seebrücken sind aus Steuergeldern finanziert.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Ich habe nicht von Seebrückenbenutzung, sondern von Gewässernutzung geschrieben...


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Gewässer gehören nicht den Anglern alleine und wenn sich einige "Angler" dort unter aller Sau verhalten (Müllberge etc.), dann kann ich Verbote sehr gut nachvollziehen (Bsp. diverse Seebrücken, auf denen das Angeln inzwischen verboten ist).
> 
> Double2004



Natürlich gehören die Gewässer nicht alleine den Anglern. Im Gegenzug kann man aber den Anglern nicht die alleinige Schuld an dem Müll oder sonstigen Folgen geben.
Den meisten Müll den ich am Gewässer aufsammle ist von irgendwelchen Affen die Partys am Wasser feiern. meist darf ich Schnapsflschen, Einweggrills, Verpackungsmaterial und sonstigen Schrott einsammeln. Der anglerspezifische Müll hält sich da eher in Grenzen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Seebrücken sind aus Steuergeldern finanziert.
> 
> Double2004



Auch von Steuergeldern der Angler. Also steht denen auch eine Nutzung zu.


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Jep, wir haben hier auch solche "Partyteiche"! 
Macht Spaß die aufgerissenen und verschmierten Fleischverpackungen, Getränkekartoons, Plastikflaschen,  Einweggrills, Chipstüten und den sonstigen Müll des Saufgelages an einem Wochenende gleich mehrfach aufzusammeln und/oder aus dem Wasser zu fischen! 

Sauber machen das nur die Angler! Die allein gründenkenden aber nicht so handelnden Ökofuzzis trauen sich das ja nicht, da man sich sonst nur die nichtrecyclbaren Funktionsklamotten und die eigenen Müllgebühren versaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jep, wir haben hier auch solche "Partyteiche"!
> Macht Spaß die aufgerissenen und verschmierten Fleischverpackungen, Getränkekartoons, Plastikflaschen,  Einweggrills, Chipstüten und den sonstigen Müll des Saufgelages an einem Wochenende gleich mehrfach aufzusammeln und/oder aus dem Wasser zu fischen!
> 
> Sauber machen das nur die Angler! Die allein Gründenkenden aber nicht so handelnden Ökofuzzis trauen sich das ja nicht, da man sich sonst nur die nichtrecycelbaren Funktionsklamotten und die eigenen Müllgebühren versaut.


#6:q#6:q#6:q#6:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

"Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?"

Ganz einfach:
Fische fangen

und das:
erholsam und entspannend und ungestört und anerkannt und unangefeindet



Double2004 schrieb:


> Einigt man sich auf den gemeinsamen Nenner "auch mal Fische fangen",



Falsch! Man geht angeln mit dem Ziel, einen Fisch zu fangen.



Double2004 schrieb:


> ... führt das ja bereits wieder zu völlig gegensätzlichen Philosophie. Die eine Fraktion möchte einfach nur viel Fisch (v.a. durch Besatz maßiger Fische) in den Gewässern haben, während die andere Fraktion Wert darauf legt, dass sich die Bestände durch eigene Reproduktion so gut es geht nachhaltig entwickeln und mehr in Begebenheiten als in Besatz investiert wird. Das führt wiederum auch dazu, dass sich die Anglerinteressenverbände häufig für einen Weg entscheiden müssen und damit einer anderen großen Gruppe vors Knie treten.



Es ist den Anglern egal, ob der Fisch aus natürlicher Reproduktion stammt oder als Setzling besetzt wurde oder ein maßig besetzter ist.
Der Vereinsvorstand hat primär zu gewähren, dass es Fische gibt, die zu beangeln sind. Dafür hat er zu sorgen und deswegen gegen zunehmende Beschränkungen von anderen, anglerfremden, anglerfernen, anglerfeindlichen Organisationen zu kämpfen. Und es steht auch keinem Verband zu, aus Philosophien heraus, nicht nachvollziehbare Einschränkungen zu machen. Nicht nachvollziehbare Einschränkungen kommen meist aus undifferenzierten Regelungen oder aus anglereinschränkenden Bestimmungen, die nicht plausibal begründet sind und damit in der Wirkung unbegründet, gar pauschal über Angler in ihrer Gesamtheit gekippt werden.




Double2004 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehören das Müllproblem und Angelverbote oftmals zusammen. Das "Müll mitnehmen" sollte als Grundkonsens von der großen Mehrheit akzeptiert werden. Verstöße dagegen haben leider oftmals zu Verboten und Restriktionen an diversen Gewässern geführt.



Was meinst du damit? Dass Angler Drecksschleudern sind und wegen diesen Angelverbote ausgesprochen werden?
Dieses "mea culpa" Geschreie ist doch unerträglich!
Da soll sich der Angelbewirtschafter einfach mal mit den zuständigen Behörden anlegen und sich beweisen lassen, dass der Müll von Anglern stammt!
Man hat meinem Verein dies auch nachgesagt und in Diskussion mit 3 Gemeinden und 2 Landkreisen hat sich ergeben, dass dieser Vorwurf nicht haltbar ist.
Nur habe ich nun den Spieß umgedreht, weil wir im Verein nicht mehr einsehen, dass wir wie bisher aus unserem bisherigen Verständnis heraus die Müllabfuhr an Gewässern spielen und nehmen die Gemeinden nun in die Pflicht des Landschafts- und Umweltschutzes!

Nach jahrzenter Vereinsarbeit weiß ich, dass Angler einfach angeln wollen, ihrem wunderschönen Hobby nachgehen und das eingenverantwortlich vor Ort.
Und Angler handeln eigenverantwortlich und sehr pflichbewußt und vernünftig.
Und wenn mal einer dabei ist, wo dem nicht so ist, dann hat der Vorstand mit diesem ein Gespäch zu führen ohne aber wieder daraus für alle anderen eine Gängelung zu erfinden ...


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Ich persönlich würde mir wünschen, dass dieser ganze unsinnige Prüfungskram abgeschafft wird zugunsten einer bundeseinheitlichen Regelung, die sowohl berücksichtigt, es leichter zu machen, Kindern das Angeln und damit die Natur und den Umgang mit ihr zugänglich zu machen als auch die damit einher gehenden bestehenden gesetzlichen Regelungen entsprechend berücksichtigt und von mir aus auch gerne sanktioniert, wenn dagegen verstoßen wird. Das, was in Skandinavien, Frankreich oder Holland möglich ist, muss auch bei uns möglich sein, ohne viel Bürokratismus und ohne die Gefahr, dievon denjenigen, die nunmal über eine bessere Lobby verfügen als wir Angler. Wir werden ja leider von denen, die dafür bezahlt werden, seit Ewigkeiten nicht nur im Stich gelassen, sondern auch noch hintenrum (für dumm) verkauft...|krach:


----------



## thomas1602 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Zu den bereits genannten für mich als Sachse:

Erhalt des Gewässerfonds und nach Möglichkeit Erweiterung.

Koorporation mit anderen Verbänden, für mich vorranging Brandenburg, Thüringen, Sachsen Anhalt, MeckPomm


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Zitat von *Double2004* 

 
_"Einigt man sich auf den gemeinsamen Nenner "auch mal Fische fangen","

Solch ein Blödsinn kann nur von einem Verbandsfuzzi kommen.


Es müsste heissen: "Auch mal Naturschutz"
_


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



> Den meisten Müll den ich am Gewässer aufsammle ist von irgendwelchen  Affen die Partys am Wasser feiern. meist darf ich Schnapsflschen,  Einweggrills, Verpackungsmaterial und sonstigen Schrott einsammeln. Der  anglerspezifische Müll hält sich da eher in Grenzen.



Kann ich von meinen überlaufenen Ballungsraum-Naherholungs-Gewässern zu 100 % bestätigen.

Der allermeiste Müll kommt da von anderen "Natursuchenden".


----------



## PAFischer (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Genau hier hätte man so viel Potential gute Publicity für Angler zu erwirken.

Anstatt Betretungs- und Nachtangelverbote abzunicken, sollte man zeigen wie wichtig Angelvereine und die einzelnen Angler für Gewässer und Umwelt sind.

Wie oft sehe ich Angler mit Mülltüten die den Dreck anderer an den Ufern beseitigen. 
Wie häufig sind es Vereine die Müll aus den Gewässern holen und ansonsten die Gewässer hegen und pflegen.

Der normale Angler genießt ruhig die Natur und freut sich über alles was so rum kreucht und fleucht ( nur wenn es Nachts aus dem Wald grunzt hat man eher die Hosen voll).

Wenn man all das, was Vereine und Angler zum Erhalt der Gewässer und der Natur in der Umgebung tun aufführt und belegt, sollte es nicht so schwer sein die Argumente für Verbote außer Kraft zu setzen.

Sieht man mal über die germanischen Grenzen hinaus, zeigen andere Länder wie gut es mit C&D funktioniert und man Anglern ruhigen Gewissens eine gewisse Selbstverantwortung zugestehen kann. 

Für all das PLUS dem Fakt, dass wir für die Nutzung des Gewässers bezahlen, darf man sich wohl auch das Recht nehmen ohne Gängelung einfach angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Mein persönliches Interesse (für was anderes kann ich nicht sprechen ) ist vor allem, zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt an "meinen" Gewässer ohne weitere(n)* Einschränkung(en) angeln zu können UND zu DÜRFEN! Heisst: zu jeder Tag und Nachzeit ohne Einschränkungen, wie z. B. "Kunstköderverbot zur Raubfischschonzeit" (ihr wisst was ich meine...) Ob ich das denn dann auch so tu, ist mir vollkommen selbst überlassen.

* einzige Einschräkung(en): Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß, Entnahmeverbot


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Dass Angler Drecksschleudern sind und wegen diesen Angelverbote ausgesprochen werden?
> Dieses "mea culpa" Geschreie ist doch unerträglich!
> Da soll sich der Angelbewirtschafter einfach mal mit den zuständigen Behörden anlegen und sich beweisen lassen, dass der Müll von Anglern stammt!
> Man hat meinem Verein dies auch nachgesagt und in Diskussion mit 3 Gemeinden und 2 Landkreisen hat sich ergeben, dass dieser Vorwurf nicht haltbar ist.
> Nur habe ich nun den Spieß umgedreht, weil wir im Verein nicht mehr einsehen, dass wir wie bisher aus unserem bisherigen Verständnis heraus die Müllabfuhr an Gewässern spielen und nehmen die Gemeinden nun in die Pflicht des Landschafts- und Umweltschutzes!


Das find ich klasse und super - nur so gehts!

Dazu kannste, so Du Du das willst, gerne mal ausführlicher was  schreiben in einem Extrathread - als Hilfe für andere, die sich wehren wollen.


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?"
> 
> Ganz einfach:
> Fische fangen
> ...



Es verwundert mich, wie pauschalisierend du das hier alles abhandelst. Wirkt so, als würden alle Angler dafür einstehen, was du für richtig hältst. Halte ich persönlich für... sagen wir mal bedenklich...

 V.a. in Bezug auf den Besatz bin ich mir sicher, dass es vielen Anglern definitiv nicht egal ist, ob der gefangene Fisch schlachtreif besetzt wurde und eine gewachsenen Population entspringt.

 Und das "auch mal Fische fangen" war vom vorherigen Beitrag eines Users übernommen.

 Double2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich finde es spannend, wie hier in vielen Gesprächsfäden scharf gegen v.a. Verbände, Naturschützer etc. geschossen wird. In diesem Zusammenhang taucht immer wieder auf, die o.g. würden nicht DIE Anglerinteressen vertreten.
> 
> Stellt sich mir die Frage, was denn DIE Anglerinteressen für euch sind?
> Weniger Verbote und Regularien? Keine Mindestmaße? Keine Fangbegrenzungen? Randvoll besetze Gewässer?
> ...



Mach Dir nix draus, dass Du das nicht weißt. Die Mehrheit der Verbandsstrategen weiß das auch nicht.

Ein Angler aber, der weiß das ganz genau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Ralle, mein Schützerheld....


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, dass Du das nicht weißt. Die Mehrheit der Verbandsstrategen weiß das auch nicht.
> 
> Ein Angler aber, der weiß das ganz genau.



Dann gilt es den einen ja nur noch zu finden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wirkt so, als würden alle Angler dafür einstehen, was du für richtig hältst. Halte ich persönlich für... sagen wir mal bedenklich..
> Double2004




Bedenklich wäre es, wenn ICH nicht für die Angler dafür einstehen würde, was DIESE für richtig halten.

Für Philosophieren und Akademisieren habe ich keine Zeit, ich vertrete die Wünsche der Praxis, denn dafür habe ich das Vertrauen bekommen.

Die Praxis nährt mein Wissen und nicht Wiki, so wie ich mal bei einem user hier vermuten darf ...


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bedenklich wäre es, wenn ICH nicht für die Angler dafür einstehen würde, was DIESE für richtig halten.
> 
> Für Philosophieren und Akademisieren habe ich keine Zeit, ich vertrete die Wünsche der Praxis, denn dafür habe ich das Vertrauen bekommen.
> 
> Die Praxis nährt mein Wissen und nicht Wiki, so wie ich mal bei einem user hier vermuten darf ...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Auch unter Anglern gibt es verschiedene Wünsche und Meinungen, die teilweise sogar gegensätzlich sind. Zeigt dieser Faden ja auch deutlich.

Double2004


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ich finde es spannend, wie hier in vielen Gesprächsfäden scharf gegen v.a. Verbände, Naturschützer etc. geschossen wird. In diesem Zusammenhang taucht immer wieder auf, die o.g. würden nicht DIE Anglerinteressen vertreten.
> 
> Stellt sich mir die Frage, was denn DIE Anglerinteressen für euch sind?
> Weniger Verbote und Regularien? Keine Mindestmaße? Keine Fangbegrenzungen? Randvoll besetze Gewässer?
> ...




bevor du "uns" fragst wäre es ja es eigentlich an dir, DEINE angler-interesse zu erläutern. wäre ein besserer AB-stil.

ich bin sehr gespannt.
nun du!


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Jose schrieb:


> bevor du "uns" fragst wäre es ja es eigentlich an dir, DEINE angler-interesse zu erläutern. wäre ein besserer AB-stil.
> 
> ich bin sehr gespannt.
> nun du!



Und auch mal  Angeln....

hat er doch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und auch mal  Angeln....
> 
> hat er doch schon geschrieben.



stimmt. 
thema beantwortet. CLOSE
also warum macht er hier so einen bohei - dazu noch völlig OT?

ahh, der herr ist auf der suche nach einem "grundkonsens, dem nahezu alle Angler zustimmen."

jugend forscht, sach ich da mal - aber der herr kommt ja mit einem gerüttelten bündel "meiner meinung" daher.

ja, nett zu lesen und kann man auch gut drüber labern, deshalb wär das thema auch besser in nem labertrööt aufgehoben.

angeln gehen wär auch nicht schlecht...
sorry. "mal  Angeln" gehen....


----------



## lipan (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Meine Anglerinteressen(Forderungen)  sind heute:
Reduziereng  des europäischen Kormoranbestandes auf 5.000 Brutpaare.
Fischprädatoren wie Otter, Reiher, Eisvogel und co. Ins Jagdrecht, keine Ausbreitung  in Kulturlandschaften
Keine Verpachtung von Wasserflächen an Angler- und Fischerfeindliche Naturschützer.
Freier, unbürokratischer Zugang zu allen natürlichen oder künstlichen Gewässern in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland für alle Angler zu sozial verträglichen Preisen für die Angelerlaubnis.
Freie Entscheidung des Anglers ob er den Fisch aus dem Gewässer entnimmt oder nicht.
Einheitlicher Fischereischein bundesweit als Sachkundenachweis.
Abschaffung der EEG Zahlungen an Betreiber von Kleinwasserkraftanlagen.
Renaturierung von Fließgewässern statt immer höhere Mauern zum Hochwasserschutz.
Mein Kommentar dazu.

Gruß, Li


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



lipan schrieb:


> Meine Anglerinteressen(Forderungen)  sind heute:...........i



thema verfehlt, dem TE auf den leim gegangen.

bitte sehr, was ist dein interesse als angler? 
angeln, nehme ich an.

oder doch "forderungen"?

oh mann, füttert doch nicht den troll #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



lipan schrieb:


> Meine Anglerinteressen(Forderungen)  sind heute:
> Reduziereng  des europäischen Kormoranbestandes auf 5.000 Brutpaare.
> Fischprädatoren wie Otter, Reiher, Eisvogel und co. Ins Jagdrecht, keine Ausbreitung  in Kulturlandschaften
> Keine Verpachtung von Wasserflächen an Angler- und Fischerfeindliche Naturschützer.
> ...



Das sind nicht meine Interessen.

Meines ist ganz einfach: angeln!


----------



## lipan (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Mein Interesse als Angler

ist heute genau DAS was ich oben geschrieben habe. Egal wen ich damit füttere.

Wenn ich denn mal angeln gehe will ich nicht die Fische fangen die gerade aus dem Besatz- LKW rausgefallen sind.

Gruß, Li


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

@lipan, ich verwirre gerne sprache, kann aber sprachverwirrung nicht leiden.
interessen sind was anderes als forderungen - und
interesse ist nochmal ganz was anderes als 'interessen'.

und wenn ich dann lese "wenn ich dann mal angeln gehe" dann denk ich mir, der kollege angelt, aber angler...?


----------



## lipan (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Danke,

ab und zu gehe ich noch angeln. Und da fallen mir immer neue Forderungen ein.Nicht, das ich nichts fangen würde. Mein Umfeld beim Angeln mahnt mich zur Vorsicht.

Das wollte ich sagen. Klar will ich nur angeln gehen, aber was bringt es wenn ich das hier sage?


----------



## Jose (22. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



lipan schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ab und zu gehe ich noch angeln. Und da fallen mir immer neue Forderungen ein.Nicht, das ich nichts fangen würde. Mein Umfeld beim Angeln mahnt mich zur Vorsicht.
> 
> Das wollte ich sagen. Klar will ich nur angeln gehen, aber was bringt es wenn ich das hier sage?



wäre DIE antwort auf Double2004s trööt-fragestellung.
und damit hätts auch gereicht. viele worte für nix


----------



## Double2004 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



lipan schrieb:


> Mein Interesse als Angler
> 
> ist heute genau DAS was ich oben geschrieben habe. Egal wen ich damit füttere.
> 
> ...



Hallo Li,

da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. Aber es war hier ja auch schon von "hoher Stelle" zu lesen, dass DER Angler nur Fische fangen will, egal woher sie kommen. Beruhigend zu lesen, dass es hier auch andere Ansichten gibt.

Double2004


----------



## smithie (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*

Es ist völlig uninteressant, welche Interessen das Angler-Fußvolk hat, haben könnte, vielleicht gerne hätte, ...

Das interessiert doch einen Verband (Bezirk, Land, Bund) nicht.
Warum auch?
Sind es die gleichen Interessen, wie der Funktionär: alles schick.
Sind die Interessen gegenläufig: ein Funktionär wird sicherlich (!) entgegen seines Interesses/seiner Meinung die Position der Basis an den entsprechenden Stellen vertreten.....................

Die Interessenvertretung nach oben funktioniert ja via Delegiertensystemen.
In Bayern:
Vereinsmitglied -> Vereinsvorstand -> Hauptausschus Bezirk -> Präsidium Bezirk -> Ausschus Land -> Präsidium Land.

Als ob da irgendein Basis-Wille bis nach oben durchdringt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Die Interessenvertretung nach oben funktioniert ja via Delegiertensystemen.
> In Bayern:
> Vereinsmitglied -> Vereinsvorstand -> Hauptausschus Bezirk -> Präsidium Bezirk -> Ausschus Land -> Präsidium Land.
> 
> Als ob da irgendein Basis-Wille bis nach oben durchdringt...



Der Vice-Präs des Verbandes ist ja ein langjähriger Vereinsvorsitzender eines sehr großen Münchner Fischereivereins ...
an sich müsste das ja nun gewährleistet sein ...

so war zumindest die Hoffnung nach der letzten Wahl ...


----------



## smithie (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was sind DIE Anglerinteressen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Vice-Präs des Verbandes ist ja ein langjähriger Vereinsvorsitzender eines sehr großen Münchner Fischereivereins ...
> an sich müsste das ja nun gewährleistet sein ...
> 
> so war zumindest die Hoffnung nach der letzten Wahl ...


Stimmt, damit könnte Willi 0,8 % der in Bayern organisierten Angler vertreten - wer kümmert sich um die restlichen 99,2 %? |supergri

Ich verstehe den Punkt und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Aber mal ehrlich, wie oft und in welcher Form wird denn die Meinung der Basis erfragt?


----------

